# Ratting



## sarelis

Anyone on here into ratting with terriers? My girl is pretty good and absolutely loves it, and I have been trying to find some ratting clubs locally but with no joy  I'm wanting to start my little bitch pup when she's old enough too, a pair of ratters would be grand  Is there anyone in Dorset/ Hampshire/ Wiltshire areas who enjoys ratting and would like to join up, or knows of any clubs at all?


----------



## kodakkuki

here's a dim question for ya... what does working a ratter entail? 
on my kukis sires side of the pedigree are working Y. terriers, and i'm actually trying to curb the instinct in poppet- what with me having 2 cages containing my 11 ratties (who are my babies!)
but i've always wondered how ratting would work these days... 
(thanky-youp!)


----------



## Nicky10

Ratters work as vermin control on farms etc. They clear out any pests lurking around. It's the same as it's always been really and faster and probably more humane than most of the poisons.


----------



## sarelis

kodakkuki said:


> here's a dim question for ya... what does working a ratter entail?
> on my kukis sires side of the pedigree are working Y. terriers, and i'm actually trying to curb the instinct in poppet- what with me having 2 cages containing my 11 ratties (who are my babies!)
> but i've always wondered how ratting would work these days...
> (thanky-youp!)


TBH it's mostly down to instinct, I'm not sure how you would curb it as I have always encouraged it!


----------



## brucekrausse

I don't really know what i expected the 1st ever time i went ratting. Prior to this the only rats we had caught were ones which had ventured to far away from their sets in fields. My youngest terrier was starting to become a real pain in the bum, fighting with the older dogs, refusing to return, preferring to mooch about on her own, several people advised to get her onto rats. A friend i spoke with on the net said he knew someone who had a lot of access to rats and he would ask if he would take me. I knew the bloke was less than impressed with the idea of taking a `girl` ratting but never-the-less we agreed to meet up.


----------



## MariaB

I will be watching this thread with interest. We have a young ratter and fully intend to encourage him to rat. My husband converts old buildings in the French Alps and they tend to be infested with vermin. We want our little guy to work for his living!!


----------



## kodakkuki

MariaB said:


> I will be watching this thread with interest. We have a young ratter and fully intend to encourage him to rat. My husband converts old buildings in the French Alps and they tend to be infested with vermin. We want our little guy to work for his living!!


what breed is he? you can't tell us of a working terrier and not show pictures!!!


----------



## MariaB

kodakkuki said:


> what breed is he? you can't tell us of a working terrier and not show pictures!!!


He's an over grown and not to type Ratter de Prague, A very old breed that was used specifically for ratting during the middle ages. He's probably the size of a mini pin, has a keen nose and is as fast as a whippet!


----------



## MariaB

Here he is, though I don't know how to put a big pic on here.


----------

